# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Chạy ren trên máy phay mach 3.

## Thaihamy

Các bác cho em hỏi, e dùng máy phay chạy mach 3, xuất file set dao  thì dùng artcam. Vậy muốn chạy ren được không. Chứ taro lột da tay hết rùi.

----------


## anhcos

Phay ren ok, nhưng bác phải có dao phù hợp và code bằng tay.

----------


## Ga con

Phay ren dùng dao phay ren chuyên dùng thì code bình thường anh ơi.

Taping dùng tapping head thì cần cái spindle ngon với lại bộ điều khiển spindle + bob xuất áp cho chính xác.

Rigid tap trên mach 3 thì...thua.

Thanks.

----------


## anhcos

À, vì mình làm ren loại dùng cho máy ảnh, D to mà bước 1, chiều dài bé chắc các bác rành quá còn gì, tiện cơ khó quá nên mới phay.

----------


## Thaihamy

Mình tính chạy ren trong m26 bước 1.5
Máy chạy mach 3. Có cách nào ko ae. Bác nào có cách cho mình xin số alo. Số mình 0919190100

----------


## QuyND

> À, vì mình làm ren loại dùng cho máy ảnh, D to mà bước 1, chiều dài bé chắc các bác rành quá còn gì, tiện cơ khó quá nên mới phay.


Con dao phay ren giá cao không bác? Bác mua ở đâu vậy ạ?

----------


## anhcos

Con dao phay ren bác dùng cây ti khoan ngang xong mua cái chíp hay thép gió mài góc nhét vô, phía dưới chốt bằng con lục giác bé.
.....|.........|
.....|.........|
.....|.........|
<=|.........|=
.....|_____|

Còn lệnh gia công thì như sau
G2 IV JV Z-1.5 'chạy xoắn bước 1.5
Muốn sâu nữa thì 
G2 IV JV Z-3
G2 IV JV Z-4.5 ...

Xong thì rút dao về tâm lỗ rồi nhấc lên vị trí Z ban đầu để tránh gãy.

V là giá trị bán kính đường tròn gia công đã bù đi bán kính dao (là bán kính quét cuả mũi phay ren)
Đường tròn gia công kia có Dmax=26 còn Dmin thì là 24.5, bác chia ra thành các lớp nhỏ ăn sâu vào dần dần.

----------

Hoangdesign, huanpt

----------


## Ga con

> Con dao phay ren giá cao không bác? Bác mua ở đâu vậy ạ?


Hôm trước nhặt được 1 con phay M6 của Misumi, tra giá hãng khoảng 85$, hehe.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Dao phay ren thì phi lớn tự chế được, phi bé thì nghĩ có máy mài chắc mài dao trụ lại chắc cũng được.

Việc lập trình thì, mình nghĩ đơn giản có thể dùng ArtCAM cũng có thể làm được. Nhưng hiệu quả thế nào thì mình không rỏ vì chưa có thự hiện.
- Vẽ cái profile có đường kính ngoài ren.
- Làm cái profile toolpath
--> Dùng Allowance để thi nhỏ đường kính thực tết (chừa lượng dư).
--> Chọn chiều sâu cắt
--> Chọn dao, với step down là bước ren.
--> Chọn lead In/Out để tránh dao
--> Chọn Ramping - Spiral (chỉ có trên ArtCAM 2010 trở về sau)
- Chạy thôi  :Big Grin: 

Nếu dùng CAM chuyên dùng khác thì việc lập trình sẽ đơn giản hơn vì soft hổ trợ.

----------


## audiophilevn

> Con dao phay ren bác dùng cây ti khoan ngang xong mua cái chíp hay thép gió mài góc nhét vô, phía dưới chốt bằng con lục giác bé.
> .....|.........|
> .....|.........|
> .....|.........|
> <=|.........|=
> .....|_____|
> 
> Còn lệnh gia công thì như sau
> G2 IV JV Z-1.5 'chạy xoắn bước 1.5
> ...


Dùng mastercam lập trình cho nó chạy được không bác?

----------


## anhcos

Bác mò đi, mình k thích mcam nên không nghiên cứu nó.

----------


## CQV

> Dùng mastercam lập trình cho nó chạy được không bác?


e vẫn hay phay ren lỗ trên mastercam bình thường , size ren to cỡ bao nhiêu cũng không thành vấn đề , chỉ cần lọt dc cán dao là dc , e hay lấy cái cán dao chạy ren máy tiện gắn chíp vô , size cán 16 hoặc 20 , lưu ý là dùng cán BT dạng ER để kẹp cho trặt dùng đầu C32 hoặc C25 hay bị tuột , tùy độ sâu ren thì dùng cán to hơn , lập trình ở chế độ phay contour , bao bóng bao đẹp , ko hao dao nếu chỉnh S phù hợp . thank

----------

CKD, haignition

----------

